# makesum not found



## kr651129 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm trying to make a port following the handbook and when I run makesum I'm getting


```
makesum: Command not found.
```


----------



## phoenix (Oct 12, 2012)

What's the full command you are running?  I think you're missing the first part:
`# make makesum`


----------



## kr651129 (Oct 12, 2012)

ha that was stupid of me, I did for get make before makesum.  After I make my checksum I'm getting the following errors


```
# make package
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for port-2.6.2
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for port-2.6.2.tar.gz.
tar: Unrecognized archive format
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## phoenix (Oct 12, 2012)

Run file(1) on the downloaded tarball to see what format it really is:

```
# cd /usr/ports/your/port
# make fetch
# file work/port-2.6.2.tar.gz
```


----------



## kr651129 (Oct 13, 2012)

On a side note, if I want to install a plugin for software, will FreeBSD accept a .sh script?


----------

